# 5,000 sqft mezzanine, Half Storage, half offices



## Morphdesigns (Jun 3, 2016)

*IBC 2009
As everybody knows, 1104.4 Multilevel buildings and facilities.* At least one _accessible route_ shall connect each _accessible_ level, including _mezzanines_, in multilevel buildings and facilities. *

Exceptions:* 
1. An _accessible route_ is not required to stories and _mezzanines_ that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below _accessible_ levels. This exception shall not apply to:
2. Levels that do not contain _accessible_ elements or other spaces as determined by Section 1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an _accessible route_ from an _accessible_ level.
I have found that classifying a mezzanine, over 3000 sqft, as an unoccupied storage area, is allowable as an area not required to have an elevator to it.  I have a new, sprinklered, car dealership, with vehicle repair, S-1, that wants to build a 5000 sqft mezz.  2,500 would be used as unoccupied storage area, and the other 2,500 sqft would be used as a mezzanine.

Is this allowed to have a 5000 sqft mezz, and only have half of it occupied, with offices, and not have to install an elevator to this level?

Thanks


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 3, 2016)

No , the accessible requirements is based upon the SF of the structure of the mezzanine , not  partial occupancy or intended use..... If they only want to do half, then redesign the mezzanine for that size


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 3, 2016)

We did a dealership similar to what you describe. The storage mezzanine was a complete system like in the photo. Parts shelves where against the wall separating the office mezzanine space from the storage mezzanine. Each mezzanine have their own stairs. 
The key was the office mezzanine is part of the sales floor and the parts mezzanine is in the parts area which are two separate and distinct rooms.  

505.2.1 Area limitation.
The aggregate area of a mezzanine or mezzanines within a room shall be not greater than one-third of the floor area of that room or space in which they are located.


----------



## steveray (Jun 3, 2016)

*1104.3.1 Employee work areas.* _Common use_ _circulation paths_ within _employee work areas_ shall be _accessible routes_. *

Exceptions:*
1. _Common use_ _circulation paths_, located within _employee work areas_ that are less than 300 square feet (27.9 m2) in size and defined by permanently installed partitions, counters, casework or furnishings, shall not be required to be _accessible routes_.
2. _Common use_ _circulation paths_, located within _employee work areas_, that are an integral component of equipment, shall not be required to be _accessible routes_.
Call it an integral walkway for your vertical parts storage equipment system...


----------



## mark handler (Jun 3, 2016)

steveray said:


> *1104.3.1 Employee work areas.* _Common use_ _circulation paths_ within _employee work areas_ shall be _accessible routes_.
> *
> Exceptions:*
> 1. _Common use_ _circulation paths_, located within _employee work areas_ that are less than 300 square feet (27.9 m2) in size and defined by permanently installed partitions, counters, casework or furnishings, shall not be required to be _accessible routes_.
> ...


You can try to call it whatever you want but are not meeting the letter or intent of the code, nor are you doing anyone a favor. The company and designer can still be sued.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 5, 2016)

Someone always attempts to sidestep intent, a lift would better facilitate movement of material and lesson employee accidents.


----------



## steveray (Jun 6, 2016)

Shirley there is a better and safer way to do it, but what is required...? In a large distribution center or document storage warehouse, would you require each level of 5 level racking system to be accessible?


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 6, 2016)

It depends:
1. not accessible to the public, right?
2. Could be only a Title I accommodation
3. If publicly accessible (think big box retail sales like Costco where they use racks?)


----------



## ICE (Jun 6, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> We did a dealership similar to what you describe. The storage mezzanine was a complete system like in the photo. Parts shelves where against the wall separating the office mezzanine space from the storage mezzanine. Each mezzanine have their own stairs.
> The key was the office mezzanine is part of the sales floor and the parts mezzanine is in the parts area which are two separate and distinct rooms.
> 
> 505.2.1 Area limitation.
> The aggregate area of a mezzanine or mezzanines within a room shall be not greater than one-third of the floor area of that room or space in which they are located.




So the car parts storage area is not accessible to someone in a wheelchair...at this time....if a person in a wheelchair is hired in the parts department the parts storage will become accessible to a person in a wheelchair. Discrimination in hiring is probably illegal. A person in a wheelchair could be denied work as a roofer but working behind a parts counter is a job that they could handle.

The same could be said for the sales portion of the mezzanine however, equal accommodation at ground level should take care of that unless there's a massage room on the mezzanine level for the salespeople.

What's the odds? I'd roll the dice.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 7, 2016)

Mezzanine of the type shown is an OSHA waiting to happen if the upper levels are used for more than parts storage. No massage or coffee rooms recommended.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2016)

There are "if's" in every project that as code officials we can not assume and enforce requirements on.


----------

